# 2-  3-

## artinfo

!

, :
  - .    2008 . (  ). 
     2-,       (  )      ,   . ?

:        3-     (   )          ?
    .

----------

*artinfo*,  2- - .
 3- -     ,         .

----------


## artinfo

!
,      "":         ,  3-       .     3-  . 
          -   :Smilie:     2-   . ?

----------


## LegO NSK

1.  3-    ,  -  .
2. .

----------

> ,  3-


   - ?  :Smilie:

----------


## artinfo

,   ,

----------

,   *LegO NSK*

----------


## artinfo

,   ,  :Frown:            ?   ,               .     ( .. 3-)     .
 ,    2-   ,   3-      . ..  3-   ,       ,      ,   .    ?

   : 3-          - ,  , ?

----------


## saigak

.    3-,          .     .      . 
   ,      -    .

----------


## artinfo

..      :    ,         ,      3- ?

----------


## saigak

!    !

----------


## artinfo

! ..   - ,            ,       3-.
      3-,         ,          .
- ,     ,            3-.  :Frown: 
 :Wow:     !

----------


## saigak

3- -  ,  !!!!
   3-   , .

----------


## artinfo

-, , .   ...

----------


## saigak

...

----------

,  ,      2-  2011 ((((    (((      ,  ,   2-    (((

----------


## saigak

> 


 2-    .

----------


## lightmaker-girl

3   .     -  ,     -   4      9%,     010 -    (.2.1  +. 2.1.  ) .        ?  ...

----------


## gnews

> 


.
 ,    13% ?

----------


## lightmaker-girl

> .
>  ,    13% ?


,

----------


## saigak

> 3   .     -  ,     -   4      9%,


    ,   ? 
  9%   ...

----------


## lightmaker-girl

,    2 ,     .   3    ...
   -     400000 ,     400000   13 %  400000?

----------


## saigak

> 400000


13%  400000,       13%.

----------


## lightmaker-girl

?   ,     50- ,     ?

----------


## saigak

> 50- ,


 50       ?




> 


    ?   ?

----------


## lightmaker-girl

,   400     ,     1000   13,   9%   ?

----------


## saigak

> 1000   13


     13%  1000?      ...




> ,   400


   ...     400*13%




> 9%   ?




 1.        *  3  210*           :....
 . 210 3.  ,      , *  1  224*  ,        ,  ,     ,   218 - 221  ,   ,   .....
 . 224  1.      13 ,      .

----------


## lightmaker-girl

> 13%  1000?      ...
> 
> 
>    ...     400*13%
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  1.        *  3  210*           :....
> ...


 ,   .      . 

       3      9% ( ...

----------


## lightmaker-girl



----------


## saigak

> 3      9% ( ...


,    ,   .

----------


## lightmaker-girl

!

----------

( ),  3       .       ,       .  -    3    2    ?

----------


## 2007

> ( ),  3       .


.

----------

.       ,       .  -    3    2    ?

----------


## 2007

> -    3    2    ?


    ,     3-

----------

.

----------


## aniram7104

,      ,  ,         13%,   (         )      .  ?

----------

